# my fluff ball :)



## marleyboo

i snapped some pics as marley was sleeping, she want impressed i woke her up but couldnt resist she looked so cute!


----------



## Superash

. Wow!! What a gorgeous kitty:thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## raggie doll

so cute and a fluff ball indeed :thumbup:


----------



## marleyboo

thankyou ladies xxxxx


----------



## ellsbells0123

He is lovely, look at that tail :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074

Awww super cute! xx


----------



## Anca

Goregous and so fluffy, you can't even understand where her head and where her tail are exactly, such a sweet brown teddy bear there. :biggrin:


----------



## shamykebab

:lol: that last photo is brilliant! Look at her face!


----------



## coral.

awww shes a beauty and i love her eyes


----------



## Paddypaws

She is like the sweetest little chocolate truffle!


----------

